# Went to a day of a Shade Whitesel Seminar



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I was impressed. Not a typical seminar, It was multi- sport, work emcompassing. 

First, Shades attention to detail on how every behavior preformed is uncanny. I am talking to the most minor details.... Just an example is watch her sit in motion...the dog stops with front feet, And I mean nailed to the floor, than it's almost like his butt slides into home plate. It's cool...never seen a dog sit that clean. 

Second, As far her coaching, most of were stripped down back to how we engage and interact with our dogs in play. I think Shade more than most trainers is much, much better at accessing the behaviors that already present in the dog....she kept refering to it as "information". The dog is giving you "information". I had seen some shades videos and asked her how she got her out....She then stripped my training all the way back down to how I play with my dog. A day later, I can already see the change. Shade did not repair peoples problems in a day or weekend, She gave them a plan to re- wire how the interact with the dog over the long term. She was not just fixing behaviors, but fixing everything about how you related to the dog in context to that behavior.

It was seriously, one of the most gratifing seminars I have been too. I stayed till 10 at night, with a 4.5 hour drive home. I kept wanting to pick her brain. Wish I could of been there sunday.

If you get a chance....Girl knows her stuff.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Hhhhhmmmm, sounds like shades of Kevin Beehan. Would love to do one. Do you
have a link to the videos?

Terrasita


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

I really wanted to go to this one and couldn't make it. Had to make a choice, although I do get to finally go see Bart so it's a consolation. So many seminars, so little time and funds.

Can you share any more details? I've had trouble finding any material by Shade to get a real good feel for what she does (YT vids, etc), although I've heard nothing but stellar reviews like yours. 

BTW I think she's a member on here although I'm not sure how active.


----------

